# IBS and Gilbert's syndrome



## aphex (May 5, 2010)

Does anyone know of a link between the two? I have both, and to my massive annoyance the things that can help with IBS can, and for me _are_ bad for Gilbert's Syndrome. Namely Vitamin D and Omega 3.Basically for me my liver produces too much Bilirubin. It's meant to be harmless, but weirdly since I've starting eating healthily, taking supplements and probiotics my IBS-D has got much, much worse. Does anyone know any alternative supplements to Vitamin D to alleviate IBS-D? It just feels like I'm totally screwed, and every time I mention Gilbert's on here it's ignored, or whenever I mention IBS on a Gilbert's Messageboard it's ignored.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

what kind of diet are you doing? also i don't know much about gilbertbut one thing i do know is how to fix IBS-D. check out this diet i recommended to this other person its great at fixing IBS-D scroll till you see my posthttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=123344by the way you can alter it to add cheese to your diet right away cause i don't know if you got candidabut just don't add ricotta or cottage cheese cause they are to much like milk but other cheese is perfectly fine


----------



## aphex (May 5, 2010)

I'm trying to keep my diet varied, and cut out the obvious problematic foods with a food diary, but I've only really been able to cut out a few and am still having problems. My diet at the moment is almost exclusively Pasta, White Rice, Chicken, Tuna, Raw Carrots, Potatoes, Lettuce, Eggs, Seaweed, olive oil, Bananas, Oats, Milk, Blueberry Yogurt, Cheese. Im also drinking Yakult once a day, and tried vitamin D last night which had me to the toilet in the middle of the night. Gilbert's syndrome is supposed to by symptomless aside from jaundice, but its possible that bilirubin (which my liver produces too much of) is depositing it in my large intestine, and could be acting as a laxative.


----------

